# I was just in France...



## Ray (Jun 18, 2019)

Just got back from the D-Day 75th Anniversary celebration and a river cruise from LeHavre to Paris. Along the way, we spent some time climbing up to Chateau Gallard in Les Andelys.







On the climb up from the Seine River valley, I ran across the following on the roadside:

*Platanthera chlorantha*





*Hymantoglossum hircinum*















*Gymnadenia conopsea* (tall spike on right)





The plant on the left was *Anacamptis pyramidalis*


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2019)

Very nice photos and a lovely trip. I loved the month I stayed
in France many years ago. Hope you ate LOTS of great food.


----------



## Ray (Jun 19, 2019)

Of course! Now the diets begin!

Here's a photo of the environment all of the orchids were in; it's easy to spot the anacamptis.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 19, 2019)

Great pics. Can these be grown in the US? Is there a vendor who sells them in the US?


----------



## Ray (Jun 19, 2019)

Being in Normandy, they are the epitome of cool-, to intermediate growers, with lots of rain.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. I love native orchids!
Linus, not really but once in a while you find a few terrestrials on ebay.


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 25, 2019)

I love seeing your photos.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 25, 2019)

Ray, did you participate in the landing maneuver 70 years ago?

The Himantoglossum with dark red spotted lip can be a species from Monte Negro.
Where did You find it?


----------



## Ray (Jun 25, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Ray, did you participate in the landing maneuver 70 years ago?


 1) It was 75 years ago, and 2) I was several years from being born at that time.



Berthold said:


> The Himantoglossum with dark red spotted lip can be a species from Monte Negro.
> Where did You find it?


As I stated above, all photos were take in Les Andelys FR.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 25, 2019)

Ray said:


> 1) It was 75 years ago, and 2) I was several years from being born at that time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2019)

sounds like a great trip.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 25, 2019)

Could we get somebody to check Ray's pockets?


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2020)

Ray - Great photos. Looks like you had a great time in France. Did you drive?


----------



## Ray (Jun 8, 2020)

No. It was an organized tour, so it was either bus or boat.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2020)

Marco!? Wow blast from the past!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow. What a fascinating update on the revival of local orchids after such a terrible war that bombarded the lands with bombs, mines and death. Good to see beauty abound after such tragic events.


----------

